# Cashback Solicitor



## imalwayshappy (9 Jun 2020)

Hi All,

Could someone please PM a name of a solicitor who will/is aware of the process of multiple mortgage cashback switches? I have mentioned to my solicitor who has not responded to my request. Perhaps he believes I am doing something illegal (which I am not).  I am based in West Dublin so if anyone could recommend someone preferably someone who has completed the multiple switches for them so I don't have to try and educate them on the process. Thanks


----------



## Sean Og (9 Jun 2020)

I will send you on details . Also just see where BOI are extending cashback offer until December 31 so happy days.


----------



## cheirin123 (10 Jun 2020)

Would appreciate it if someone could provide me with details of a Solicitor in Galway who has completed the switches. Many thanks.


----------



## Alkers86 (15 Jun 2020)

Sean Og said:


> I will send you on details . Also just see where BOI are extending cashback offer until December 31 so happy days.


Could I get a PM also


----------



## HomeBuyer22 (10 Aug 2020)

Sean Og said:


> I will send you on details . Also just see where BOI are extending cashback offer until December 31 so happy days.


If you could send me solicitor details, that would be greatly appreciated. In the Dublin area.


----------



## Rezai (27 Aug 2020)

Could I get a Pm also please @Sean Og


----------



## Leon818 (20 Oct 2020)

Hi, Could you please also do me the honor of a pm @Sean Og


----------



## Leon818 (20 Oct 2020)

Or if anyone else could help & recommend based on personal experience,  I am Dublin/Kildare area but don't mind a trip if its worth with, like the op looking for someone with the experience who's both competent and competitive price.


----------



## PebbleBeach2020 (20 Oct 2020)

Any one in cork please?


----------



## Ammo707 (22 Oct 2020)

Would appreciate if someone could PM a recommendation for someone competent too.


----------



## Switcher101 (30 Oct 2020)

Could I get a pm aswell please


----------



## Tinney78 (2 Nov 2020)

Hi. Any chance of pm for multiple switch solicitor in Dublin. Thank


----------



## giddings (4 Nov 2020)

I'm switching from PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> KBC or Ulster (maybe both of those last two).  Currently 2/3 of the way through the plan, all is going smoothly.

This is our third time in 10 years to do mortgages with our solicitor.  Happy to share details privately — I sent messages to a few posters here already, if it doesn't come through or you still need them let me know.


----------



## Banquo (4 Nov 2020)

giddings said:


> I'm switching from PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> KBC or Ulster (maybe both of those last two).  Currently 2/3 of the way through the plan, all is going smoothly.
> 
> This is our third time in 10 years to do mortgages with our solicitor.  Happy to share details privately — I sent messages to a few posters here already, if it doesn't come through or you still need them let me know.


Hi could you PM me the sols details please?


----------



## giddings (4 Nov 2020)

Banquo said:


> Hi could you PM me the sols details please?



done


----------



## bluecabbage (5 Nov 2020)

giddings said:


> I'm switching from PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> KBC or Ulster (maybe both of those last two).  Currently 2/3 of the way through the plan, all is going smoothly.
> 
> This is our third time in 10 years to do mortgages with our solicitor.  Happy to share details privately — I sent messages to a few posters here already, if it doesn't come through or you still need them let me know.



Hi giddings, could you PM me also?

Thanks


----------



## Housebuyerqs (28 Nov 2020)

Could I get a PM please also. My own solicitor has quoted 1250 per switch which I think is a bit much.


----------



## giddings (28 Nov 2020)

Can you pm me, and I'll reply? AAM is flagging my message to you as spam and won't let it go through


----------



## dubdub123 (28 Nov 2020)

Hey I'm little confused on this - so are people switching mortgage provider to get cash back offer and then quickly changing provider again?  Do you not have to stay with lender for some time?   By the time you pay legal fees is it worth it/ I'm with KBC years on 3% at moment (was 4.25 % at one stage but I got an interest rate review done).   This is the second thread on this  I've seen recently so would appreciate some info. Thanks !


----------



## RedOnion (28 Nov 2020)

@dubdub123 





						Key Post - How to get cash back 4 times in 6 months
					

The following lenders give cash back on new mortgages  Bank of Ireland 2% EBS 2% ptsb 2%  KBC €3,000 AIB €2,000 Ulster Bank €1,500    When you are applying for a new mortgage or when you are applying to switch, I recommend that you get approval from three or four lenders at the same time. These...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




The whole thing requires cooperation from your solicitor. Have a look around the switcher forum and you'll find it widely discussed.


----------



## Housebuyerqs (28 Nov 2020)

giddings said:


> Can you pm me, and I'll reply? AAM is flagging my message to you as spam and won't let it go through



Sure thing. I'm not sure how I send you a PM? I have clicked on your username but can't find anything?


----------



## MoMoneyMoProble (1 Jan 2021)

Hi I'm looking to to do switches, can someone PM a Dublin based solicitor?


----------



## Sean Og (4 Jan 2021)

dubdub123 said:


> Hey I'm little confused on this - so are people switching mortgage providers to get cash back offer and then quickly changing provider again?  Do you not have to stay with lender for some time?   By the time you pay legal fees is it worth it/ I'm with KBC years on 3% at moment (was 4.25 % at one stage but I got an interest rate review done).   This is the second thread on this  I've seen recently so would appreciate some info. Thanks !


Look up some of the earlier posts about switching that I have posted. Basically get all your paperwork in order to apply to PTSB, BOI, EBS  who all offer 2%  cashback and then get approval from them all. Do this all at the same time so you get approval and are ready to drawdown all loans at the same time. Apply for variable rates as it makes switching much faster and quicker. Then get your Solicitor to draw down the first new mortgage and then within 1-week drawdown the next mortgage and pay off the first one, and so on. You should get 2 % cashback from those 3 banks, so on a mortgage of 250,000 that is €5000 a time so €15,000 in cash backs in a few weeks, pay your Solicitor say €3000 and another €500 for 3 valuations and you should have €10,000 profit tax-free just from doing some paperwork. I know because I have done this a few times that yes it can get annoying with Banks looking for this or that but if you are organized and prepared to put in the work it is certainly very possible. Timing is very important and remember as far as all the Banks are concerned you are switching to them from KBC. They don't need to know that in fact, you might be with PTSB when you switch to BOI and with BOI when you switch to EBS.


----------



## dubdub123 (7 Jan 2021)

Sean Og said:


> Look up some of the earlier posts about switching that I have posted. Basically get all your paperwork in order to apply to PTSB, BOI, EBS  who all offer 2%  cashback and then get approval from them all. Do this all at the same time so you get approval and are ready to drawdown all loans at the same time. Apply for variable rates as it makes switching much faster and quicker. Then get your Solicitor to draw down the first new mortgage and then within 1-week drawdown the next mortgage and pay off the first one, and so on. You should get 2 % cashback from those 3 banks, so on a mortgage of 250,000 that is €5000 a time so €15,000 in cash backs in a few weeks, pay your Solicitor say €3000 and another €500 for 3 valuations and you should have €10,000 profit tax-free just from doing some paperwork. I know because I have done this a few times that yes it can get annoying with Banks looking for this or that but if you are organized and prepared to put in the work it is certainly very possible. Timing is very important and remember as far as all the Banks are concerned you are switching to them from KBC. They don't need to know that in fact, you might be with PTSB when you switch to BOI and with BOI when you switch to EBS.




thanks for that info! that's actually pretty incredible to be able to do with a bit of organisation. I have a mortage now approx 80K and considering moving which would increase my mortgage signficiantly so may make sense to do it then.   
Any pitfalls or issues you're aware of? Would need to be aligned with a decent solicitor alright to have things run smooth I reckon.


----------



## jdnevi36 (8 Jan 2021)

Sean Og said:


> I will send you on details . Also just see where BOI are extending cashback offer until December 31 so happy days.


Could I please get details, too? Based in West Dublin / North Kildare area.
Thanks.


----------



## ThePurpleOne (8 Jan 2021)

If someone could send me on details of a solicitor in North Dublin for making switches also that would be appreciated!


----------



## pstj2000 (25 Jan 2021)

Hi. Would appreciate any solicitor recommendation for multiple switch solicitor in Cork. Please


----------



## smndly (4 Feb 2021)

Hi, looking to do multiple switches possibly as a FTB or else after a year with one bank. Would appreciate if someone could PM a suitable solicitor in South Dublin, Thanks.


----------



## giddings (6 Feb 2021)

Like the pinned post says, I just finished four switches in six months: PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> Ulster —> KBC. Loan is just over €550k so total cash bonus was €26500 (11 + 11 + 1.5 + 3). Solicitor's fees still being finalised with outlays etc. but will be well under €5k. Happy to recommend, PM me if you want the details.


----------



## Pmarks78 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi giddings, if you could be so kind to send on the solicitor. For some reason I can't pm you maybe I haven't got enough post. Thanks


----------



## rynos80 (18 Feb 2021)

giddings said:


> Like the pinned post says, I just finished four switches in six months: PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> Ulster —> KBC. Loan is just over €550k so total cash bonus was €26500 (11 + 11 + 1.5 + 3). Solicitor's fees still being finalised with outlays etc. but will be well under €5k. Happy to recommend, PM me if you want the details.


Please can you pm me the solicitor?


----------



## nest egg (19 Feb 2021)

How are people managing the whole topic of mortgage protection in these multi-switches, as you need to release the interest bank A have in your policy, which can't be done until the loan has been cleared in full, using the proceeds of the new mortgage from bank B. Bank B however will need the policy in place before drawdown... Is it a case of taking out multiple new policies for each bank, and cancelling them afterwards?


----------



## rynos80 (23 Feb 2021)

Sean Og said:


> I will send you on details . Also just see where BOI are extending cashback offer until December 31 so happy days.


please kindly pm the solicitor's detail?


----------



## Sean Og (24 Feb 2021)

mojoask said:


> How are people managing the whole topic of mortgage protection in these multi-switches, as you need to release the interest bank A have in your policy, which can't be done until the loan has been cleared in full, using the proceeds of the new mortgage from bank B. Bank B however will need the policy in place before drawdown... Is it a case of taking out multiple new policies for each bank, and cancelling them afterwards?


yes that is probably the best way to do it


----------



## fungie20 (24 Feb 2021)

mojoask said:


> How are people managing the whole topic of mortgage protection in these multi-switches, as you need to release the interest bank A have in your policy, which can't be done until the loan has been cleared in full, using the proceeds of the new mortgage from bank B. Bank B however will need the policy in place before drawdown... Is it a case of taking out multiple new policies for each bank, and cancelling them afterwards?


Why not just take one policy with a non-bank?


----------



## nest egg (25 Feb 2021)

fungie20 said:


> Why not just take one policy with a non-bank?


Because the problem exists for non-bank derived policies. There are two solutions as I understand it. Assuming you have enough protection in your existing policy 1) is to buy a new policy & cancel the old one after the previous mortgage has been cleared (or swap the new one with the old one, and cancel the new one), 2) to ask your solicitor to give an undertaking to transfer the policy to the new bank, once the previous mortgage has been cleared.


----------



## Mez0n2 (28 Feb 2021)

Hi, does anyone have a recommendation for a a multi switch solicitor in the Kildare area? thanks


----------



## JoeCoeur (3 Mar 2021)

Hi everyone, 
If possible, could someone PM me the details of a solicitor in North Dublin please. 
I've BOI and PTSB both lined up but don't have a solicitor yet so would really appreciate it.   
Thanks!


----------



## Craig_David (7 Mar 2021)

Im also needing a solicitor in the north Dublin city area for a single switch.  Please pm. Thanks


----------



## pstj2000 (15 Mar 2021)

Hi. Would appreciate any solicitor recommendation for multiple switch solicitor in Cork. Tks


----------



## syndrome777 (14 Apr 2022)

Hi can anyone PM me a solicitor in Dublin, anything below the Liffey river please  (limited transport)

@Sean Og

@giddings


----------



## housebound (17 Apr 2022)

pstj2000 said:


> Hi. Would appreciate any solicitor recommendation for multiple switch solicitor in Cork. Tks


Did you do the multiple switch? Can you recommend a cork Solicitor for the same please?


----------



## daymoh (3 May 2022)

syndrome777 said:


> Hi can anyone PM me a solicitor in Dublin, anything below the Liffey river please  (limited transport)
> 
> @Sean Og
> 
> @giddings


Same here - Would appreciate if someone could PM a solicitor in Dublin below the Liffey river ? Thanks in advance! 
Tried 3 places locally - all quotes I'm getting are coming in at about 1700 -1800 .


----------



## help999 (5 May 2022)

giddings said:


> I'm switching from PTSB —> EBS —> BOI —> KBC or Ulster (maybe both of those last two).  Currently 2/3 of the way through the plan, all is going smoothly.
> 
> This is our third time in 10 years to do mortgages with our solicitor.  Happy to share details privately — I sent messages to a few posters here already, if it doesn't come through or you still need them let me know.


Hi could you Pm me too thanks.


----------



## Storyman (5 May 2022)

Hi can anyone PM me a solicitor in West Dublin for multiple switch?

@Sean Og

@giddings


----------



## Dublin85 (12 May 2022)

looking for a solicitor in cork for switching


----------



## Sunnysoutheast (19 May 2022)

If anyone knows of a solicitor who will do one mortgage switch (not multiple) in south Dublin at a reasonable price could you please PM me? Would be great to have a ballpark of what they charge too please.


----------



## Paul F (19 May 2022)

Sunnysoutheast said:


> If anyone knows of a solicitor who will do one mortgage switch (not multiple) in south Dublin at a reasonable price could you please PM me? Would be great to have a ballpark of what they charge too please.


Have a look at the three threads linked below (these are not necessarily recommendations, just info from other posters)

A solicitor is not needed if you are switching to a different rate with the same lender
Look for an "all-in" quote (including VAT and outlays) of €1,300 or less
When talking to a potential solicitor, ask them if everything can be done by post and email. If so, you will not need to go to their office and you will be free to use a solicitor who does not live in your part of the country.
Cheapest solicitor for switching mortgages
Low-cost solicitors for remortgage
1200 euro for switcher conveyancing - keep looking?
Then consider posting your mortgage details in the switcher thread (in the format shown in the first post).


----------



## Sunnysoutheast (19 May 2022)

Paul F said:


> Have a look at the three threads linked below (these are not necessarily recommendations, just info from other posters)
> 
> A solicitor is not needed if you are switching to a different rate with the same lender
> Look for an "all-in" quote (including VAT and outlays) of €1,300 or less
> ...


That's really helpful, thank you @Paul F


----------

